# Citizen Divers



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Are any of the citizen divers watches collectable?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

For some strange reason the vintage Citizen 150m divers, despite being excellent watches, don't seem to be as collectible as the Seiko 150m divers. The movements used in these watches (usually the 82** calibre) are tough & good time keepers. I have one vintage Citizen diver in my collection which I have no plans to sell - I used to have another but I didn't like that as much so sold it soon after I got it. The 82** movements have the advantage of being hand windable (as well as automatic) movements which is something Seiko have never offered in their lower end models.

The Citizen 200m auto with the crown at 8 is a good & viable alternative to the SKX007 in my opinion - I used to have one of those too, but modified it & sold it to another forum member who may still have it (not sure). I'd like another & would quite like to do the same mods to it again









There are even rarer Citizen divers in the shape of the 300m & 800m divers (not sure if there's are 600m & 1000m models) - these have the crown at 8 also (something of a Citizen trademark) & are quartz only I think. They may well be titanium as well & feature a nice engraving of deep sea divers helmet on the caseback. They look to be nice watches though I've never seen one in the flesh (metal) unfortunately.

The fact that they aren't as collectible as the Seiko's mean that there are bargains to be had. If you like them then have a pop at one & see what you think.

Here's a not very good picture of mine









Hope this helps


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> For some strange reason the vintage Citizen 150m divers, despite being excellent watches, don't seem to be as collectible as the Seiko 150m divers. The movements used in these watches (usually the 82** calibre) are tough & good time keepers. I have one vintage Citizen diver in my collection which I have no plans to sell - I used to have another but I didn't like that as much so sold it soon after I got it. The 82** movements have the advantage of being hand windable (as well as automatic) movements which is something Seiko have never offered in their lower end models.
> 
> The Citizen 200m auto with the crown at 8 is a good & viable alternative to the SKX007 in my opinion - I used to have one of those too, but modified it & sold it to another forum member who may still have it (not sure). I'd like another & would quite like to do the same mods to it again
> 
> ...


Yeah that's a great help you're a star, many thanks, are certain on line auction sites a good searching place for 150m watch.

Also what mods did you do to the 200m as i've just bouoght one of those?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here you go Hippo - have a look at these 2 threads & see what you think. I don't have any other pictures of the watch unfortunately







!

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=1183

&

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=4431


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I don't have any other pictures of the watch unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean like this 










Paul made it well I could not "blow" it up


















Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any other pictures of the watch unfortunately
> ...


Don't suppose you'd be interested in selling/trading it back to me would you Mike







, or have you already sold it? If interested (I'd prefer a trade due to me being poverty stricken as usual!!) then please send me a pm


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Don't suppose you want to sell/trade it do you Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, yes I still have it  pretty well how it left you, in good condition and keeping good time.

If you want it back I'm sure we could work out a trade.

Bit late now, I'm off to bed







Anything non quartz in the "tool watch" might be of intrest.

Mike


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

This citizen 200m is one of my favourite "beaters' - I generally wear it when out on my mountain bike - keeps good time, very tough, looks great on a JB NATO - what more do you want?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> This citizen 200m is one of my favourite "beaters' - I generally wear it when out on my mountain bike - keeps good time, very tough, looks great on a JB NATO - what more do you want?


yeah i think mine is gonna be a good work horse, it's on it original strap at the mo which i'm not to sure about, so i might look for another option, quite like the NATO you've got yours on, fancy something quite chunky though!


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

I recently got this one for beater duties.










Sapphire crystal, which i'd consider essential, strange but endearing hand set, lighthouse lume and a far better case finish than you would get on a similarly priced Seiko

Â£60 brand new, makes you glad they are not collectable.

Icidently i've always thought that the metal bezel rather than an insert is by far the best solution for a beater type watch


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

raysablade said:


> I recently got this one for beater duties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice beater...if only the dial was in black!









Andy


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

andy100 said:


> That's a nice beater...if only the dial was in black!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is available in black, its just that ilike the date colour to match the dial and this is a lot cheaper than modding a black one.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Don't suppose you want to sell/trade it do you Mike
> ...


Hi Mike,

PM sent with some possible trades


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I like that one of raysablade's


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Isn't there a 1300 metre version














??

Regs

Bry


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Isn't there a 1300 metre version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Bry & it's quite a good looking one as well









Mike


----------



## essexlandy (Jan 25, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> This citizen 200m is one of my favourite "beaters' - I generally wear it when out on my mountain bike - keeps good time, very tough, looks great on a JB NATO - what more do you want?


I have one of these as a daily watch, had it years keeps good time and is very tough excellent value, I have heard of them referrred to as the "menspant" model due to the 12 marker


----------



## fljarg (Aug 16, 2006)

This is my citizen Ti 300m promaster diver caliber 5503, purchase in the early 90 only dive 4 times.

Couldnâ€™t find much info about it and also donâ€™t know its trade value, so, any info is more than welcome.

It been sitting in my closet for the last couple of years, donâ€™t have much use for it and donâ€™t know if keep it or sell it.

Advices also welcome!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good,

There was one hanging around another sales site at $400 for a while, I dont know if it sold at that price though.....

You will have to wait till you rack up another 49 posts before you can sell it on here though


----------



## fljarg (Aug 16, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Looks good,
> 
> There was one hanging around another sales site at $400 for a while, I dont know if it sold at that price though.....
> 
> You will have to wait till you rack up another 49 posts before you can sell it on here though


Thanks a lot for the info, do you think is a collector item? I dont see many citizen, but a see a lot of Seiko diver.

Again thanks a lot


----------

